# bmi....



## melita (Mar 12, 2007)

Hi everyone

I have found a clinic that will treat me for iui and they have no restrictions on bmi...how fab is that...just waiting for appointment now.  

melita xx


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

Hi

what clinic is this my BMI is 35 and most places are saying max of 30!

Thanks

Em x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

I was treated for 2 cycles of IUI and 2 cycles of IVF at my clinic and every time my BMI was over 35 - as you can see didn't affect my 2 IVF cycles !!!


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

what clinics are u all using? everyone i've enquired with says 30!


----------



## Pinktink (Dec 17, 2008)

Hi,

We're using the LWC and they have said 30 for their BMI guidelines, but as near to 28 as possible, as the nearer you are to being within the healthy range, the better your chances of conception are. Guess it's different depending on which clinic you go to? x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

we were St Mary's in Portmouth - but private and not NHS


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Excellent news, Melita - good luck with your treatment!

Sue


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

We looked at st marys as we live in waterlooville... I emailed Dr Golland but he said due to sperm shortages he would only do one round of iui (£1500) and then onto IVF (£4000) and we'd prefer to keep its as natural as poss so want to try about 3 IUI's...


----------



## melita (Mar 12, 2007)

The hospital that i have found is part of CARE FERTILITY in nottingham and they have clinics all over but some of them have a restriction of 35 bmi but i called manchester and nottingham and thay had no restrictions...which is fab...it is private but £650 for iui treatment which isnt to bad..have a look at there website and you can see all locations and a price list, they have a great reputation if you look in the clinic reviews forum!!!

Contact me if you need any thing else....  

melita xx


----------



## gems23 (Apr 2, 2006)

*Em....*Just wanted to let you know that at The Hampshire Clinic in Basingstoke your BMI for IUI needs to be 35 or less. Not sure if this would be too far for you though. Good luck. xx


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

The hampshire clinic are they a sat centre for the wessex in southampton... if so they have a 18-24 months donor sperm waiting list    

I've just spoken with the Esperence in eastbourne and they'd treat me with a BMI of 35 and also have no wait for donor sperm  

Em x


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

My clinics are max 35. They used to be 30 but recently changed which is good news for me as when i started i had slimmed down from 31 to 29 but with all the meds i went right up to around 34. At the moment im around 33 and im starting back my last 2 IUI. Im hoping these work but if they fail im going to try and get my BMI right down before stsarting IVF


----------



## gems23 (Apr 2, 2006)

*Em...*Yes they are, wow thats ages!!. Glad you found help at the Esperence, good luck hun!. xx


----------

